# Nice, France/Monte Carlo



## myip (Feb 11, 2015)

We will be traveling to Nice.  We are debating whether we should stay in Nice or Monte Carlo.  Is there a custom that I have to go through if we stay in Monte Carlo and when we commute to Nice for sightseeing or vice versa?  I hate to wait for long line at the custom border.  I would rather stay at a place where I have more things to do and cross the border as needed.


----------



## eakhat (Feb 11, 2015)

We traveled from nice to Monte carlo several years ago and didn't do through customs


----------



## elaine (Feb 11, 2015)

you can take a bus (#100?) or train to/from Nice-Monaco. No customs.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 11, 2015)

Crossing between EU countries is just like traveling between states in the US. Nothing to it.

Jim


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 11, 2015)

elaine said:


> you can take a bus (#100?) or train to/from Nice-Monaco. No customs.



I took the bus.  No problem. Traveling in the EU is similar going between US states. A


----------



## tashamen (Feb 12, 2015)

myip said:


> I would rather stay at a place where I have more things to do and cross the border as needed.



Personally I'd choose Nice - lots more to do there IMO.  If you like art, the Chagall Museum is a must visit.  Old Town in Nice has great restaurants and outdoor markets.  We stayed in the Hotel Windsor and would highly recommend it.


----------



## elaine (Feb 12, 2015)

fyi, there is a bus that makes the Monaco,Eze, Nice run a few times a day. It might do the reverse, as well. Eze is a great little hill town to pop up to. I would also stay in Nice, which is more central to other towns. Also, Nice will be MUCH cheaper than M to eat, with endless options from street food to elegant.


----------



## myip (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info.  We are going to stay in Nice.  It seems to be a better base for day trips.  I think July is a peak travel season.  Is there any must see or do things that I have to buy the tickets now?


----------



## gnorth16 (Feb 12, 2015)

We stayed in a VRBO rental right behind the Casino Palais Méditerranée on Rue de France.  It was located right by a pedestrian street with restaurants, open air market, bakeries and grocery stores. Loved the location!!!  

There was a gelato place that was really good, worth going back to but the name slips my mind....

Take the train up the hill to the castle/tower/lookout point, it's well worth the 7 or  8 Euros.  Skip the beach, unless your into rocks (no sand), taking pictures and seeing topless people who shouldn't be topless!!! 

There was no "standout" restaurants that we ate at, but for the most part, they were good - mostly Italian and the boulangeries (bakeries) were great, but the good stuff is usually gone by noon!

Definite day trip to Monaco, taking the train was easy and inside the Monaco station is worth a few pics by itself! 

If you gamble, you have to take your passport to any Casino in the South of France or Monaco.  Laws prohibit locals from gambling in their own casinos.  Most have a dress code as well.


----------



## Sattva (Mar 7, 2015)

Will you get a car? If you can, you should...
That part of the coast has a basic development of fortified hilltop cities where everyone would retreat when attacked in the coastal towns (basic I know). but to us Americans, these fortified cobblestoned ancient cities are so magical.

St Paul de Vence has the Maight museum which is my FAVORITE FAVORITE. So many sculptures and garden installations (Miro and Chagall). I like this more than a painting exclusive museum... St Paul de Vence is touristy but for a reason. So many interesting galleries and restaurants and shops. Walk the perimeter of the city atop the wall, lok down at the sea. Have a drink on the terrace at Hotel St Martin. And if you are very lucky visit the Matisse Chapel there. You will need a car for this.

Eze is a bit too touristy can be very very crowded (not for me), but not to be missed is Roquebrune on the other side of Menton overlooking Monaco Harbour from way way above. The streets are amazing. There is an elegant restaurant overlooking the cliffs down to Monaco, and a casual bar carved from solid stone for lighter fare. We ate well and drank champagne there and watched the sun set over the sea and then strolled across the street to have drinks at the bar with some super fun locals.

There is a spectacular Via Ferrata that we did here:
http://www.frenchriviera-tourism.co...le-peille-N4fiche_LOIPAC0060000249-rub_5.html
It was in the town of Saint Agnes and it was one of the most remarkable drives and towns, I remember it being one of the highest towns in Europe. It was breathtaking. There were walks and vistas to be enjoyed without the Via Ferrata.

Via Ferrata is a sheer rock climb on rock face assisted by rebar and steel cables. We are not strong or adventurous- and we accomplished this (think mid 40's out of shape). It is designed to be idiot proof, but you still have to deal with the fact that you are that high up standing on rebarb on a cliff face... My uncle (who lives in Nice) had this great idea and we have done Via Ferrata in other locations since. But this one is at the top top of a tall mountain. I have driven in lots of amazing places. This winding road went up and up and up and up to a cobblestone village with exactly one commercial establishment. It was something wonderful just to walk the tiny streets so high up the mountain.

My FAVORITE place at the coast is Villefranche- (sur mer). There is a coastal walk not unlike Newport RI toward the Rothschild estate on the point Saint Jean Cap Ferrat nearby. But the food here is my favorite favorite (and in Mougin). The private yachts love take a spin from Monaco to the outer harbour to stop in Villefranche for lunch (so do i) and  there are galleries and shops to stroll.

I won't touch on Monaco- too big a topic. But again lunch or diner and a stroll in the harbour is pretty great. The drive into the city can be fun as well- descending down those roads the race cars tear through...

The town of Mougin is also a FAVORITE of mine... a destination spot with a pretty drive to get there and beautiful very interesting shops etc. The homes are spectacular, the people are stylish, and the food is fantastic. Late lunch or early dinner here. With time to shop and people watch. Like Cannes without the scale or hard work to park and get around.

Between Vence and Tourette Sur Loup is a walk through the country that will take you a couple hours. Lots of wild berries and figs to be eaten along the way and in Tourettes Sur Loup there is ice cream made with flowers and lots of other yummy treats. Leave early eat lunch and walk back to Vence. Have a drink on the terrace at sunset at Hotel St Martin and then return to Nice.

What else can I think of... The rotisserie chickens you buy on the roadside will be small and delicious by our standards. They make the BEST picnics. If you see Chicken Charlie near Vence, PULL OVER!!!

Menton is an interesting city (toward Monaco) bc it is so classically Italian and it is a great place to stop on the way to or from the Via Ferrata and market in Ventimigla for coffee or champagne. Ventimiglia is just over the italian border and has an amazing street market where you can buy lovely things to wear and eat (perfect extravagant small gifts to bring home). If you want a taste of Italy, it is a fun day.

From Vence you can drive a gorgeous drive to Grasse and pass through the fields of flowers that fuel the perfum making that happens in Grasse. It is big feeling compared to these other spots, there are busses and lots of people, but you will see fields and fields of flowers and classic french stone farmhouses. 

Each village has an open air dinner/dance with music that time of year. I don't remember it being Bastille centric- it was something else... It is not uncommon to find one setting up while you are there and many have fireworks after. They bring tables to the town square and it is lovely to eat and hear the music and drink wine.

Antibes has a great weekend market as well. Really every village has a market weekends- but Antibes and Ventimiglia are pretty extensive. There is a FANTASTIC Picasso museum - I think it was in Antibes. Some villages have a particular thing at their market.. some have more art, some have more antiques and furniture, some have more jewelery. I can find out if you want...

Google some of these towns and look at the images- they are narrow stone streets with arches and climbing sweet smelling flowers and hand hewn beams and winding tall walls and streets to wander. Oh I am so jealous! You will have a wonderful trip! And yes, no worries about crossing borders.


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 7, 2015)

The previous poster gave you some wonderful advice. I too agree that St. Paul de Vence is incredible.  There is a restaurant there by the name of La Colomb d'Or which is world famous.  Many impressionist artists used St Paul de Vence as their home base.  They would eat in the restaurant and when they could not afford the food they would pay with art work.  Many originals hanging throughout the property.  It is  a hotel also.  It is a must to make lunch reservations months in advance.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow, thank you Sattva and Eileen13 for the helpful information.


Richard


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 7, 2015)

Sattva said:


> There is a spectacular Via Ferrata that we did here:
> http://www.frenchriviera-tourism.co...le-peille-N4fiche_LOIPAC0060000249-rub_5.html
> It was in the town of Saint Agnes and it was one of the most remarkable drives and towns, I remember it being one of the highest towns in Europe. It was breathtaking.



At the risk of being a pedant it's actually the highest *coastal* town in Europe. The accolade for the highest town in Europe goes to Juf in Switzerland.


----------



## tashamen (Mar 9, 2015)

ilene13 said:


> The previous poster gave you some wonderful advice. I too agree that St. Paul de Vence is incredible.  There is a restaurant there by the name of La Colomb d'Or which is world famous.  Many impressionist artists used St Paul de Vence as their home base.  They would eat in the restaurant and when they could not afford the food they would pay with art work.  Many originals hanging throughout the property.  It is  a hotel also.  It is a must to make lunch reservations months in advance.



This brings back memories!  We did an extended family trip to France and Italy some years back, and had lunch at Colombe d"Or on our first day - flew into Nice and rented two cars (there were 8 of us) and drove up there.  Had an incredible lunch, but we were so jet-lagged that some of us literally fell asleep between courses.  

We liked Eze also, especially the Jardin d’Eze garden - I have some great pix of cats sitting on top of cacti there.  I agree that it's a bit touristy - but then that's what we were.


----------

